# URGENT rehome: 25 bunnies in AZ



## undergunfire (Jun 27, 2007)

*I saw this posting on Craigslist, and thought I would post it here:*


_If there is anyone out here who wants to devote time and love to saving bunnies who truly deserve our love and support, PLEASE contact me. My health is making the care of these precious animals very difficult. 

The Humane Society cannot secure them a forever home for more than 30 days at most. Then these beloved pets like so many other unwanted animals, will be euthanized. I want my animals to have what I can no longer give to them. They are my babies and I am in desperate need of someone willing to take them, LOVE them, and give them the forever home I can't now. 

It is NOT truly about the money. This is a lifestyle change with a small price in the hopes that the dreams of these beautiful creatures will live on with the dignity they deserve or with someone giving them the chance by adoption, that I can't do because of my health.

There are currently 25 bunnies who NEED someone to adopt them and give them a forever home, or find someone RESPONSIBLE who can by adopting them and loving them as much as I have. I have the huge cages and condo's that will go with them. I am currently taking offers in the hopes that someone will Please find it in their hearts to help them. Individual adoption fees for bunnies that are through a rescue is now $75 each.

The home where they also currently reside is being lost by the landlord so there will be no chance for them several months down the road if the current situation does not change. I am trying to help them before there are no other alternatives. This is a venture that will cost about $300 per month if any become sick and medications are needed to make them well. Any of them may need medical attention as the weather changes. This is NOT always the case, but the possibility does exist as they are not well adapted to changes involving HEAT of Arizona or any state. They MUST MUST MUST be in evaporative coolers or air-conditioning. 

This is not optional for them to live outside without either of these no matter what you may have read. Without medical issues, this many bunnies will thrive on about $150.00 per month for the cost of Timothy Hay. Any exotic vet can verify this for them to have optimal health. 

If you have any interest in saving these beauties and having your love returned 200%, *Please contact me at [email protected]. Time may be running out for them without someone helping for a great cause.





*
_I am about to email the person and find out more information....including pictures and more information on the types of bunnies. I will keep you all posted._*
*


*EDIT TO ADD: *_I am posting this on the forum in hopes that some can help. I know it is a long shot, as we have barely any active AZ memebers on this forum (I am the only one that I know of). These are times where I REALLY wish we had AZ members on here.

I emailed the person to find out more information. Hopefully I will get a reply back tomorrow, and be able to update everyone when I get home from the airport.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll add that I 'know' this person from a rescue list, and she's legit. She's saved a lot of rabbits, I hope she can get the help she needs. 

sas


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 27, 2007)

I really wish I could help :?. I have already been "told" that I can't foster a rabbit. Ryan's mom SUCKS like you would not believe :X.

Hopefully I can help with a bunny train or something.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 28, 2007)

_"__Hello,_ _I used to work with East Valley Bunny Rescue. I adopted about 20 bunnieis from Angel over time. Then I took injured or sick bunnies in. It was so hard to adopt, so I decided to keep them and give them the best that I could. Constant food, shelter where they could run around not in wire cages, and then love them. I also took bunnies from Angel to rehibilitate them from the abuse suffered. Then I would return them for adotption to Angel. I have some bunnies that are paired and bonded and not to be separated. I also have many that have been dumped here because they knew I had bunnies here. I can let someone foster, but I will not be able to take them back if this home is lost. I am not able to join anything right now. My health is not the best and this stress is making things harder. I have 37 years of stuff to get rid of, I have custody of my granddaughter who is only 3, and I have all the care of the bunnies, dogs, cats, and birds. Plus I do not have finance to ship bunnies out of state at this time. I can provide a cage for any bunny you might want to foster providing the bunny would NOT be in the cage constantly. These bunnies have enough space to always run around. I wish I could do more, but with not being able to walk or stand for extended periods of time, I just can't take on anymore right now. I am on overload with this tragic situation. These guys are my life along with my granddaughter. It is like having to loose my children that I made a promise of forever home too. They have had the best I could provide with love and care, but it was suppose to be forever. Now my ex is loosing this home and none of us have anywhere to call home. Sorry about the confusion in the ad. If you can tell me what I should take out, I will change it to make it clearer. Thanks so much for your care and concern. I appreciate all your help._ _Grandma Judy"






_I feel awful for this lady. I wish I could help, but I can't take in any bunnies....not even one .


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm gonna cry. I'm so far away. I want to help. But I don't think there is anything I can do all the way up here.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 30, 2007)

What about a money donation, iluvmybuns? 

If you are intersted in adopting a bun and can afford to fly one ($85 plus tax with Frontier Airlines), and the lady is willing to fly one....then I would be willing to go to the Phoenix area (where the bunnies are) and bring it to the airport to fly to you.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 6, 2007)

Hold on I'm all behind from vacations, did anyone help on this?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 7, 2007)

No one has helped, as far as I know.

I need to email the lady again and find out how many bunnies are left at this point :?.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah I feel bad. Let us know if you hear anything


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah we dont have too many members in AZ for some reason Poor woman.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish I knew how to get more AZ members. It would be nice to have some people near-by that could help with things like this.

I wish I lived down in Phoenix so I could volunteer at the two bunny rescues there.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 14, 2007)

This is truely heart breaking for me :cry2. I wish I knew how to help this woman. She obviously cares so deeply and is having a VERY hard time. 

I am going to try to talk Ryan into letting me foster ONE bunny in 1 1/2 months, when I pay his mom off from my cell phone bills. I know it is not a huge help, but I will have helped save 1 bunnies life and given this poor lady a peice of mind over one of the rabbits.


The woman, Judy, emailed me back again:



_Hi Amy,_ _No to the home situation. Only one person wanted 1-3. Then she wanted cages, food, everything. Then she told me this would be a trial and error thing. Was not sure if they would want to keep them and her husband wanted them outside. That was not going to work for me. I did not allow her to adopt any. Being put out in the heat without coolers would mean a death sentence with suffering. _ _I need to place them by the end of the year. There is another part of this problem as well. The current landlord is in jeopardy of loosing this property so if that happens they will have no where to go but the Humane Society and that will also be a death sentence. They do not have room for this many bunnies at one time. I truly appreciate your willingness to help. I feel so badly that I am not able to continue this struggle for them. They are so gentle and quiet._ _I am in Phoenix about 40th street and Camelback. The main rescue is still full and getting fuller with the bunnies who were pregnant and now giving birth. I am still struggling to maintain them and will until I have no other options. They are better off here with what I can do rather than going into a situation where they would suffer without cooling no matter what happens. _ _I did have one lady send me $15 which helped to buy them a bale of hay. I have to try to purchase several more tomorrow as they are out of food now. I will be getting a couple bags of pellets to tied them over as well. They don't last too long with 50 buns, but they are all good. I lost one the other nite. I think she must have had cancer as she was not spayed and was bleeding and having seizures. They are creatures that suffer in silence until it is too late. No signs hardly at all and then it is too late to even try to save them. The vet agreed that it was probably cancer. She was a very sweet girl who gave birth here shortly after she was dumped here without even a word. She has 3 grown babies here now. They are doing well but are a little skittish as they are not handled as my others were due to my health now. Thanks again for your kindness and help. Have a nice weekend._ _Grandma Judy_







If ANYONE pleaseplease can donate money to this lady, then please don't hesitate to email her, she obviously really needs money as well to care for the buns.

If ANYONEpleaseplease is interested in adopting, then I will donate my time and money to go down to Pheonix for a day and take pictures and meet some of the buns to share with you.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 14, 2007)

I got another email from Judy....

_
__They do euthanize due to capacity. Easter was just in April and then after the newness wears off, no one wants them. They grow up! I guess they think bunnies stay little. Duh! Anyway. I truly appreciate your help. I am not going to euthanize unless it is absolutely the last option for me. The main rescue will probably take some if it comes down to that. Any way, I appreciate your care and concern and I hope someone can open their hearts to these precious guys. They truly are lovers and want the attention. Most of them anyway. Any donation of hay, pellets, or money would truly help now. They lowered my disability income to pay my Medicare by almost $200 per month. Then the daycare I have for my granddaughter raised her daycare from the $40 per month I pay to $125.00. Everything happened in one month to make things more difficult. But, I am doing the best I can under the circumstances. I could fostser kitties much easier than bunnies. They are tons of work and in the summer it is more critical due to bacteria and viruses that they cannot fight off easiely. Kitties can get a shot for them, bunnies cannot. Thanks again. I will try to get some pics and post them on Craigslist and see if that helps set a spark for adoptions. I will have to do it when Ann Marie is in daycare as it is too hard to keep track of her outside since I can't run or walk very well. Take care. Have a nice weekend._ _Grandma Judy_




The poor lady really needs help with the buns . I don't want any to end up being euthanized.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay I emailed her. I don't really know what I can do though besides send her money. AZ is so super far from here. I feel like if people could pay to have them flown to where they are,if they couldjust foster them it would help. I might consider that if she says it's an option. This kills me.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2007)

*iluvmybuns.....*That would be absolutely FANTASTIC if you could have a bun or two flown to you to foster. It is $85 plus tax through Frontier Airlines, the only issue is....the weather in Arizona right now. It is much too hot outside and airlines will not ship out buns right now, in a few months, yes...they can be flown.


I have a little plan....IF you are wanting to take in a bun from Judy....I can arrange to go to her house and take pictures of the buns and write down little stories about each one and get a feel for their personality a little. I would just like you to let me know what type of bun you are looking for.

Oh, and none of the buns are spayed or neutered. Honestly....I will help out money-wise if anyone choses to take/foster a bun from Judy.


I will then talk my fiance into letting me foster a bun that you chose until it can be flown on a plane to you, which would have to be in a few months...October, most likely.


Even if we can manage to save a total of 5 buns out of 25 buns...that is still 5 bunnies that finally have a chance at a happy life.



I just can't sit back, not do anything, and let all 25 bunnies be euthanized at a shelter.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Just to let you know - Frontier has changed their policies so that they are requiring vet checks again on the rabbits that fly. So you will have the cost of the health certificate - and it has to be done within x days of the flight (10 I think??).

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Just to let you know - Frontier has changed their policies so that they are requiring vet checks again on the rabbits that fly. So you will have the cost of the health certificate - and it has to be done within x days of the flight (10 I think??).
> 
> Peg



Really? Shoot....that will be another $30 added if I use my vet for a health certificate.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry - if you take several rabbits at once (like if you have more than one flying out) - maybe you can get a discount or something....

I'm still trying to figure out what I'm gonna do w/ the ones flying out from here in September or so - if I can get them seen locally or if I'll have to go 70 miles to get a vet to see them for this...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Also - you will need special carriers or special things done to pet carriers (Rosie can tell you more about that). 

Page 10 of this catalog http://clover.forest.net/kwcages/RABBITCATALOGWEB.pdf shows airline approved cages. The airlines are pretty specific about what they want in these cages - solid tops and bottoms, etc. 

I have some that can be used once I'm done using them to ship in September...but they're probably going to run about $12 or so to ship to whoever via. UPS...and I'd like them back since they've already cost me money.

What I'm going to have to do now when I ship in September is try to find a way to get two of them together (bungee cord type thing holding them together I think..I forget what the cords are called). Originally it was going to be 3 rabbits which would fit in one carrier - now its 5 rabbits- will take 2 carriers....

My point? If you could find an organization that would take the rabbits - you could ship up to 100 pounds of rabbits for $85 plus the vet certificate....that might be 15 or so rabbits...

Peg


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 15, 2007)

I believe it's Continental... they will ship animals at night here. I just had 2 baby goats flown in, and that's how we had to do it. They landed here at 9:30, and last year my best friend's puppy landed here in teh summer at 8:30.

Not sure about price though, my goats were in a HUGE crate and it was a little over $200 to here from SC.

Jessi


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2007)

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> I believe it's Continental... they will ship animals at night here. I just had 2 baby goats flown in, and that's how we had to do it. They landed here at 9:30, and last year my best friend's puppy landed here in teh summer at 8:30.
> 
> Not sure about price though, my goats were in a HUGE crate and it was a little over $200 to here from SC.
> 
> Jessi



Oh, really?! :biggrin2:


That is pretty good news. Maybe I will have to look into that for when I fly Morgan here...and maybe if I fly rabbits out from Judy.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a link to Continental's site on shipping animals. They also require a health certificate.

http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/content/travel/animals/procedures.aspx

Peg


----------



## Haley (Jul 15, 2007)

Arent there any rescues around there who could help? Did she try contacting anyone in CA or other close states? I just cant imagine how no one would be able to take even a few.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2007)

Right now Judy wants to find real homes for the buns. I am trying as best as I can to help her.

She really doesn't want to send the bunnies to shelters, where they will just be euthanized due to no space for them.

She has health issues, a 3 year old grand daughter that she has custody of, and I am sure she doesn't have a lot of money or time to drive all the way to California to drop the buns off at rescues. I wish I could help in that part, but I don't have a car and would have to rely on my friend to drive for me. I also have things coming up and I need to save the money to get Morgan home and Madilyn and Mallory to Rosie's.

I really want to try to do anything to help this lady, but there is only so much a few people can do.


I could talk to her about contacting rescues in Cali and the surrounding states. She might have even already tried that.


I am not sure what else to do to help, besides keep spreading the word, but it is hard here when I don't know many bunny people in AZ.

I am going to ask Judy if she minds if I contact the Lionhead breeder that I got my Lionheads from, she takes in rescues. I am not sure if Judy would like that though, seeing as Marg is a breeder.


Does anyone have any other plans that I may be able to try :??


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 16, 2007)

She hasn't replied to my email yet. I don't know what to do. Seeing as she only wants to find forever homes, I couldn't guarantee that. I would only be keeping them until I found homes for them. 

Ozzy won't accept any other buns. So adding any permanently is out of the question until I buya house in March. My apartment is tiny and my boyfriend would already be mad just for fostering any more. Although that I'd do anyway

I wonder if someone could get to her and help her take pics and write up things about them to put them on Craigslist and Petfinder(dont know if you can do that) and stuff like that... I feel so bad. Only thing I think I can do is send her some money.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 16, 2007)

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> She hasn't replied to my email yet. I don't know what to do. Seeing as she only wants to find forever homes, I couldn't guarantee that. I would only be keeping them until I found homes for them.
> 
> *She is looking for foster homes as well.*
> 
> ...



I hope that kind of clears it up a little bit :??


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2007)

I have another email from Judy...

_"__Hi Amy, My computer crashed and we lost all the emails. Just found my outlook express so I am sending you my alternative address of [email protected]. This is also the address used for my paypal account._ _I have 3 lop ear bunnies. One is abrown/tan, One is black named kisser as he will give you kisses.Both of these are small like the mini-lops. I also have another larger girl that is a brown and tan. She is a little shy. These were dumped at a Petsmart and are NOT altered. I would not want them bred really. They are very sweet bunnies. I have another small boy that is NOT a mini lop but is also lovable and he wants to be out so bad. His previous owners let him have the run of the house and now he only has a condo without all the attention. Any of these 4 would be a wonderful pet._ _*edited out her phone number*_ _I have been pretty depressed over this situation, but the thought of anyone wanting to give any of these precious babies a home, makes me a little happier. They are all wonderful and want to be loved._ _Thanks so VERY VERY much for your help. I truly am grateful and appreciate every thing you are doing to help all these babies. They so deserve a forever home with lots and lots of love. And room to play! lol I will talk to you soon. Please remember to use the above email next time. Take care._ _Grandma Judy"



_Okay....

#1. Anyone wanting to donate (even a few dollars!) please use [email protected] to send Judy donations through her pay pal account.

#2. The part about the lop bunnies....I asked her if she had any.

#3. I also asked her if she would allow me to come down to her place sometime to take pictures of the buns and get little stories about each one, so I can start a blog about them and hopefully draw some attention.

#4. iluvmybuns...did you hear back from Judy?

#5. ROSIE....I asked Judy if she had contacted any shelters in Southern Cali to see if they could help out. I asked for her permission to ask rabbit rescues if she hasn't already. I want rescues that will not euthanise them. Then it struck me....if there are shelters willing to take in any bunnies from Judy, then would you be willing to do a little "bunny train" to get the buns from me to the shelter? Can we somehow arrange something like this if needed? Ryan's mom's van can fit as many bunnies and their supplies as needed.

Even if shelters won't take any in, and you want to take in a foster or two (or three, or four, or five, or six, or every bunny in the state of Arizona), we can also meet up to get them to you, that way you won't be paying hundreds in shipping bills.


* And if a "bunny train" between Rosie and I can happen, anyone along the way who would like an AZ rescue bunny...please chime in....we may be able to figuer a way to get the bun to you if we are going that way!




I think I may be going a little nuts here, but I feel for Judy and I cry a thousand times a day about the bunnies and her situation.

I'm really not asking for the world, but I want to save even ONE bunnies life...it if comes to be that that is all that I can save.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 18, 2007)

No I havent I'll resend the email to her other address


----------



## Haley (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, let me know if you do find any rescues willing to take them in. I'll definitely help you set up some sort of transport.

Im also going to post this on a few other mailing groups I belong to. Its just so heartbreaking.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you, Haley :hug2:.


I am waiting to hear back from Judy before I start emailing rescue groups, incase she already has done so.

I should probably hear back from her today.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 19, 2007)

I take it you haven't heard anything yet???

Peg


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

She accepted my donation at 6.56am my time (so about 5 hours ago) so hopefully at the same time she replied to Amy.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I have to at least help her with the money. Wish there was more we could do.


_Hi Julia, Thanks so much for your kind words. I am so upset as tonite the bearings on the one cooler went out. I am scared to death for the heat coming tomorrow. But, I am doing a post for someone to donate the $30 that I need. I will be more than happy to pay it back on the 5th when I get my disability check. The landlord may now also loose this home so there will be no where for these guys to go. I don't beleive I have ever felt so alone in a struggle in my lfie. They depended on me and I have let them down so badly. I really do love them and I am at a total loss. It is going to be 112 degrees tomorrow and the moonsoons are coming. I am praying that something comes up to help. I really would not have the money to ship any of the buns out of state. You are very sweet to offer. I would think it would be expensive although I have never done it before. I believe it would be stressful for them as well. I don't know for sure. You sound as if you have the perfect home of love for them though. If I could wiggle my nose, I would gladly send one or two your way for you to keep loving them for me. They are very sweet girls and boys for sure. The arizona heat is totally unforgiving I will tell you that much. _

_I do have a paypal account. I am listed at __[email protected]__. Judith Carter 3635 E. Hazelwood St. Phoenix Arizona 85018. I have done Ebay which is why I have the paypal account. Have not been on due to the pain. Everything is just getting too hard to do. Keeping up with my granddaughter takes a lot out of me too with all the animals. Doesn't stop me from loving them. That is why I have to let them go....I do love them dearly. Thanks for listening and for your kindness. _

_Grandma Judy_


----------



## Flashy (Jul 19, 2007)

It breaks your heart doesn't it.

_I wanted to take a moment to thank you so very very much for your kindness. I will now be able to get the bearing for the cooler or a bale of hay that will truly help us out. I have never found myself in such dire straits in all my years. I never dreamed when I took on this rescue/santuary, that my body would give out on me. Nor did I ever think that the landlord of this home would make such bad decisions as to loose it and leave all of us without a home and nowhere to go. My heart is breaking over this, but if I am fortunate enough to find homes for all of these beloved family members, I believe that I have done my bests even if I don't see them again. They deserve to be loved by someone even if it cannot be me anylonger. This is not about me....It is about them and their safety and happiness. Thanks again for your generousity. I promise that I will take care of them with this money. It means the world to all of us here. I am going to try to get some pics posted of some of them as soon as things are fixed here. Your kindness will always be remembered by me, my granddaughter, and all the bunnies here. _

_Grandma Judy_


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, guys...I have been busy all day.


I am bawling my eyes out right now as I type this. Judy's story makes me want to scream and yell at the world. She has such love for her bunnies....and I want so badly to help save them...as it would honestly mean EVERY THING to her.


She sent me this email earlier. I struggled to read it through my tears...





_"Hi Amy,_ _You have no idea how much I truly appreciate your help and kindness. Tonite the cooler bearing on the front cooler went out. It is going to be so hot tomorrow as you know. I am trying to rig it and pump it with oil around it to see if I can get it started again. I am so scared that I know I won't sleep tonite. There is just no money for anything. The owner of this house may loose it and then this will be so devastating as there will be no where for any of us to go. I would give anything if I could go back to work. I am just in so much pain everyday that I don't know how I could do it. Everything is coming down around me and I don't see any way out of anything. 

I am so grateful for your care and concern and just conversation at this point. No one in this house loves these guys like I do. I have other animals as well, but these guys have a big part of my heart. I just want them to have someone to love them and give them what I can't now. They do have condo's out in the bunnyyard. But in the summer, they need so much more than that. _ _

Bremley hedge does not accept any Arizona bunnies now. Angel at East Valley Bunny Rescue is soooo full. Many of these were adopted by me from her._ _

I am working on getting some pics of them to send to you. I have a little black lop that I named kisser. He gives kisses and loves to snuggle when I can find the time to take him out. All of these guys have a story and some are not too pretty as you can imagine. I have another mini rex Mocha in color, whose mommy gave her up to me. 

She worked the rennisance festival and Earmuff was totally frightened to death when she would hear the coyote's howl at night. Plus she was in a cage all day and no cooler or anything. She is a snuggle bug when you can catch her. She is an angry girl with trusting anyone. She doesn't bite, but she tries to intimidate you if you will let her. 

Then there is Tia and Cessena. Cessena has beautiful ears like a plane...which is wear he got his name. His cage mate is Tia who is a silver martin. She is now blind in one eye and can NEVER NEVER be spayed. Dr. Langhoffer told us she would never survive the surgery so she is NOT spayed. Cessna is of course nuetered. They are a bonded pair NOT to be separated unless by death! 

Then there is Pettie. He is a little sand/tan mini lop. So very lovable. He will run up to you and then run away sometimes. He wants to be held though and cuddles as well. Just a precious little boy. I have another small back bunny that is also a sweetheart. He is so loving and just begs to be taken out and doted on. 

I could go on and on, but that is just a few of the babies I have in my family here. I do have other personal pets that I hope I will not have to part with as does my son. I don't know if I could bare to loose every one of these guys. But, I will do what is necessary to save them no matter what! I will always have animals. Children and animals have always been my life. I drove a school bus for many years until the knees gave out after having shingles for over 14 months. That was horrible pain too, but it was finally gone. The knees don't stop. It only gets worse even with the pain management clinic I go too. I have to wait another 5 years before they will consider me for knee replacement. But, I have no one to take my granddaughter now anyway so replacement is NOT an option for me now or in the near future. She will be 4 in Oct. and I have a ways to go before she is self sufficient. Her parents can't care for her which is why I have the guardianship with them having given up all rights to her. It is almost like having custody. I totally support her and have since birth. 

Anyway, long story and I am sorry that i went on and on._ _I will hang on to them for as long as possible if the house is not taken away. I am going to try to sell whatever I have to make sure that they are fed. I have some items posted on Craigslist now from when my mom passed. She was found dead in her mobile home with all her pets. It has definately been a trying couple of years. _ _You will never know how very much your kindness means to me and the buns. Please know that you are one in a million and I am forever in your debt._ 

_Thanks so very much,_ _Grandma Judy"





_I am still begging Ryan to let me foster a bunny. It would mean so much to Judy, myself, the bunny, and most of you. I am just so torn up over her story. A bunny-lover who is struggling to keep the bunnies and herself alive.

I've been so stressed over her situation, trying to find anyway that I can help. I will be posting a pair of spurs (for horseback riding) on ebay tonight, hoping that I can get $60 for them....then I will be saving up some money to donate to her along with the sale of the spurs.


I am just so heart broken right now.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 20, 2007)

Would the plaecs she adopted them from still have pictures of them?

Has she tried doing up posters with three or four bunnies per poster and asking vets to post the poster (just normal size pages) in their practices?

What about sending out a letter to vets in the area?

How about ads in the Walmart Pet section w/ photos? I'm going to do that later this summer with a few I want to rehome. Sometimes people will see a picture and story and be willing to call and adopt...

I am praying for her - I can't do much right now as far as finances and stuff - but I can at least pray...

Peg


----------



## myLoki (Jul 20, 2007)

This situation is so heartbreaking. :bigtears:Unfortunately, I have no income until September and I have to support my own bunny rabbits. I wish I could do more, but I will pray.


t.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

This story is so heartbreaking, I would love to give the black lop - kisser a home! Obviously I can't.  

There must be people in her area who could re-home some. What about ads in a local papers.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Would the plaecs she adopted them from still have pictures of them?
> *I would have to ask her. Who knows how long ago she adopted them from them. *
> 
> Has she tried doing up posters with three or four bunnies per poster and asking vets to post the poster (just normal size pages) in their practices?
> ...



:hug2:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Okay, gotcha.

I can definitely at the very least do transport. What time period are we looking at?

Let me call around to the various shelters here in SoCal, and let ya know.

I wish we had the internet right now, but it looks like it'll be probably mid-week before we get it back up-and-running. Would she be able to wait that long before I can call shelters?

Also, like I've mentioned, I would like to wait for my own personal ability to foster until all buns that will be living with us will be here. I want to be ABSOLUTELY sure I'll have the ability to care for them before I say any kind of affirmative in taking any in.

We're still aiming at getting a place that has PLENTY of room to foster at least ten buns (though I haven't yet mentioned that number to Danny...I'm sure he'd be okay with it, due to them being TEMPORARY in our home), so given that I can handle taking care of so many, I'd definitely be able to either just take some into our home, or just foster them. 

I'm honestly (despite this recent tough-ish time) not worried about finances. We've located the problem in our company and we're handling it completely and finally, and I expect that things will be back on track very shortly (especially since we already got a GOOD job just in doing the initial handlings of the problem...think $12000 job...and I didn't misnumber my zero's...and that's something that isn't unusual for our line of work, either...which is why you can see that we're able to have so many and be looking for a house and everything).

BUT...as I mentioned, at the very least...right now...we can transport buns and I can call around to shelters (to find no-kill ones) as soon as the internet's back up. 

QUESTION: Approximately many buns should I be asking to place when I call the shelters? Just so I can see how many they can take, etc.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2007)

Rosie....

That would be great if you could call around your area to find no-kill shelters! As it stands right now, all 25 bunnies need a place to stay. I am going to talk to Ryan agian tonight about fostering one. I am not sure about that though....as I'm having Morgan flown back to me in September or somewhere around there. 

The only way right now that I could foster is if the bun could live outside in the shade with frozen water bottles and everything to keep it cool. It is so much cooler here in Prescott than in Phoenix, especially since it has been raining a lot here now with the monsoons coming. I emailed Judy to find out if she would accept that if worst came to worst. 


Bascially...I am just taking it day-by-day and trying to help out with spreading the information, ect. I'm hoping in a month I will be able to send Judy roughly $150 - $200 as a donation.



:hug1 Amy


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 21, 2007)

I just saw this, Judy posted it on Craigslist. I hope she is feeling a little more hopeful :?.



Bunny Santuary Update Thank You [line] Reply to: see below
Date: 2007-07-19, 7:19PM MST


Thanks so much Amy for all the postings on the bunny forum. Without you and Julia, and Tracy, I would not have been able to get the supplies for the cooler. It should be up and running tonite. Tomorrow should be cooler for all my little darlings in the bunnyyard. We are all very grateful to you both. Monday I will also be going to Adens to purchase a couple more bales of Hay. I have several people inquiring about adoptions. I am not asking a fee. I would appreciate a donation of hay and pellets or straw for the remaining bunnies. These are my family and I want the best for them. Having a loving home is extremely important to me. There is no price you can put on love for a bunny who will love you back unconditionally. Thanks so very much to all! Any future donations may be made to my paypal account at [email protected] or by emailing me directly. We are still in need, but we are a little less paniced.






But...I am still very upset over the situation. I have to try to sell a few things laying around here, so I can donate to her.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 21, 2007)

That's sweet she mentioned us in there. I wish I had the money to take off work and go get some of them. At least she is feeling a little better about everything. I wonder what else we can do for her. I think about this everyday.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2007)

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> That's sweet she mentioned us in there. I wish I had the money to take off work and go get some of them. At least she is feeling a little better about everything. I wonder what else we can do for her. I think about this everyday.



I think about it every day as well. I also wonder what else can be done. I am still hoping to save up $150 - $200 and send it to her soon. I might even do it this Friday, but that would set me back from paying for my cell phone bills that I owe. Hrm.

Let's hope that we have a few months more time to help out Judy and the bunnies. For once in my life I am thinking about a HUMAN as well. I am an animal person. I always put animals before humans, but this time I am worried about Judy and where she will end up...and her 4 year old grand daughter.


:cry2


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I was thinking today about it. I wonder if we could do some kind of fundraiser either on here (don't know the rules) or on our own, individually. Then if we saved enough we could pay to have buns shipped to different people on the forum or others that would adopt or even foster. We just need to be able to spread the word a little louder, and I bet we'd get help.

I know when my friend had a bun she was going to have me take from her I put a thing on craigslist and in like an hour I had3 emails...and that bun wasnt altered. I bet we could find homes for at least some of them....


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2007)

What type of fundraiser could we do? 

I am selling a 5.5 gallon reptile tank to my friend for $15...and I will be setting that money aside to send to Judy. I also have a pair of spurs that I need to sell. I should be able to get atleast $50 for them. I need to post them on Ebay. The money for the spurs will go to Judy and the buns as well.

I am not sure what else I can sell, I don't have much "junk" laying around.

:dunno


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 22, 2007)

Ifyou find anything, I can help with transport the first weekend of August. My mom isfrom AZ and we are meeting in NV. I would gladly help bring some of these poor guys to So Cal if anyone finds a place for them to go. Wish I could foster.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmmm...I have been picking my brain all day. I'll pick other people's too. I'm glad we are at least getting offers to help transport.

Haley call your flight attendant girl, maybe she can get a reduced rate on bun transport?

Anyone in the surrounding states willing to help with a transport train? 

I'll talk to people at work Tues. about ideas for a fundraiser

We can do this guys. At least a few of them.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2007)

Great, Becknutt. Now we just need to find someone who is interesting in taking a bunny or two from SoCal or along the way.

Even someone all the way on the east coast! It costs $85, plus tax and a vet check-up to fly a bunny. Vet checks here in AZ are pretty cheap with my vet....and I'll be willing to help pay! Also, if anyone wanted the vet check, plus the spay/neuter done with my vet....then I would be willing to help out with that. My vet only charges $85 for a neuter and $99 for a spay.

It does seem like such a big process to ship a bun, but if anyone is really interested in saving a life and taking in a permanent bun or a foster bun....then we can all make it happen.



iluvmybuns....Maybe I can start sewing up ferret hammocks, rat hammocks/tubes, and piggie sleeping bags and try to sell them as sets on Ebay to pull in a little bit of money. I am still trying to think of other ways for a fundraiser. I am going to come home from work tomorrow and make up a bunch of flyers to post around town to anyone who may be interested in fostering. Ya never know, there may actually be "bunny people" in this town.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah anything would help I'm sure. I'll ask the lady that's a flight attendent on Wed. morning. She is dropping off some buns fromCali(i think)(to be transportedto OH)to the airport Wed morning and I'm picking them up. I'll ask her if she'd help out with Judy's buns and give her my number.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2007)

*iluvmybuns wrote: *


> Yeah anything would help I'm sure. I'll ask the lady that's a flight attendent on Wed. morning. She is dropping off some buns fromCali(i think) (to be transportedto OH)to the airport Wed morning and I'm picking them up. I'll ask her if she'd help out with Judy's buns and give her my number.



That would be awesome!


I am kind of worried. I haven't heard from Judy since the 19th, I think.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 23, 2007)

Poor thing. Hope we can at least do something else for her before it's too late.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah...I wish I could help JUDY at the same time. Helping the bunnies helps her though, but if she ends up homeless with her 4 year old grand daughter.....then I will feel so horrible.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2007)

You can only do so much, and you are already going above and beyond the call of duty.

The fact that you are trying to help with the buns will be taking a weight off ehr mind to be able to focus on other things.

You have done/are doing your utmost to help, so please don't feel guilty for any consequences that might happen, you have already done more than anyone else will/have done.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, I needed that reminder :hug2:.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

Was Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue able to assist? Were they contacted?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 25, 2007)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Was Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue able to assist? Were they contacted?




Yep, Judy contacted them and they aren't accepting any Arizona rabbits at the time being. I find that odd of them.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds odd to me as well. Hmmm, maybe another email ... from typing fingers over here ... to inquire on space at their rescue org ...


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey guys!

Just wanted to add that I've posted notice to several sources asking for help in this, and asking if anyone can possibly adopt/foster any of these buns.

I hope to get some response SOON! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 29, 2007)

I would be able to help with transport as well. I can also check with places around here, but we just recently had a huge seizing of a woman's home near portland with 150 bunnies taken to shelters and rescues. :/


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey guys...


I haven't heard from Judy since the 19th, still. I have her phone number though, I have just been hesitating to call because I am not sure what to say if the worst happened.....AND...when I talk on the phone to people I have never met (and its an important call)...I pretty much studder my words and get really nervous.

iluvmybuns, Rosie, someone....want to call her :embarrassed:?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 29, 2007)

That was the last I heard from her too, I sent her an Email inquiring if she hada specific gender/age and she never responded.....I'm not a good caller either, anyone else heard from her at all??


----------



## Flashy (Jul 29, 2007)

I haven't had an e-mail since then either, but then in all fairness,I haven't contacted her.

Obviously I can't phone, but want me to e-mail? Even though everyone else has already done so.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll give her a few more days then I'll call her. She probably just has sooo much on her plate right now she might just be checking the emails and deciding to reply when she has time/feels better.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys!

I emailed her and got a response dated the 26th...same story and information...except that now she's mentioning 30 bunnies??

I have to admit that I feel there are some sketchy details...and I'm not comfortable at all sending her money of any sort. I will, however, continue my efforts at trying to get those bunnies homes.

I'll write her back and ask about personalities and the whole story top to bottom...because I have an Animal Society emailing me about the buns, and asking their story, just how a woman came about owning that many bunnies, etc. 

I have to admit...and be totally honest...I have my suspicions...


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate to admit this and I hope I'm wrong butI was suspicious a long time ago. It was just all her asking for money all the time and not actually posting pics etc.

I truely hope I'm wrong and will feel guilty as hell if I am. 


But then again Sas said she was legit, there is just something not right.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hey guys!
> 
> I emailed her and got a response dated the 26th...same story and information...except that now she's mentioning 30 bunnies??



Lost count? Counting bonded bunnies as 1 bunny? I am not sure.

I haven't heard from her. I hope everything is okay. I definitely believe her though.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sorry...I really don't mean to offend...I just feel odd about it all.

Obviously I'll still work hard to find them homes. Doesn't matter to me WHY they need homes...just that they do.

Hugs! 

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!
> ...


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

The rehoming of the buns is VERY important but can I ask why if she has 50 which she mentioned in one post does she only want to find homes for 25 - 30?

I'm not trying to offend anyone either, like I said I REALLY hope I'm wrong. Maybe I just have an over suspicious nature.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 30, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> The rehoming of the buns is VERY important but can I ask why if she has 50 which she mentioned in one post does she only want to find homes for 25 - 30?



50 bunnies? Rosie said that Judy said she had 30 bunnies .


I'm not offended in any way at all, believe me guys :hug2:.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to be honest and admit that i too have had a lot of reservations about this, which is why, when I donated, I only donated a little bit, because I couldn't bear rabbits to suffer, and it was not much so I would not miss it if it wasa scam.

So yes, I confess that I too doubt her.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

It was just in one of her earlier emails to you she said she had 50 buns, thats all.

Amy, just be careful with your money and of course help out in anyway you can with the buns, I would do the same if I lived in the US but please be careful.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2007)

Just an update: I've got two shelters responding in possible interest in taking in some of the buns. They both asked specific questions, which I emailed to Judy, and received answers to.

So, I've forwarded that information to the two shelters, and actually contacted a few more shelters today! 

I'll continue to update as things progress. 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 4, 2007)

I have also found a lady here in Prescott who replied to my Freecycle add wanting foster homes for house rabbits .

She said she is interested in fostering, but will be able to at the end of September, when she closes on her house.



I am going to try to plan out a day within the next couple weeks to go down and visit Judy and the bunnies, plus bring home a bun for the lady here in Prescott to foster. The bunny might have to stay at my house for a week or two, but that will be fine, as it will be going to stay with the lady here in town at the end of September anyway...just about the time when Morgan will be coming home to me.

It is hard to plan out a day to go visit Judy right now because she lives 2 hours away, plus Ryan and I both work 35 hours a week....and he drives to Phoenix, not me, AND...we have to borrow his mom's car to go down to Phoenix because his car would die on the way back since it is all up mountains.

I am going to aim for a day within the next few weeks though, to bring back the proof that this situation is real and that there are really bunnies needing help.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 6, 2007)

I've gotten word back from a couple places...

One's asking where she got the buns from in the first place, and I let her know and also informed her that I've sent them an email asking about the lady...character and such. I, personally, would like to know why they could possibly okay someone continually adopting, so that they eventually wind up with over 30 rabbits. Seems downright irresponsible to me. 

I'm worried because the other shelter (as well as other people) have made it clear that they will ONLY take on already-altered buns, and the fact that about 80% of the buns she's got are NOT altered. That means a lot of buns without homes. 

:grumpy:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 6, 2007)

We should just end this thread. It is causing too much trouble and no one on the board can take any rabbits or anything anyway.

Thanks to iluvmybuns and Moominmoo for donating to the bunnies :hug2:. I know Judy really appreciated it.


I'll still continue to post my "WANTED: foster homes for house rabbits" adds on Freecycle and hope that I get more replies .


----------



## ellissian (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't think this thread is causing trouble, just a bit of concern thats all. I for one would like to know what happens to these buns, and hope they all find good homes. The rabbits welfare is whats important here, nothing else.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 9, 2007)

I think we will have to end this thread as it stands, it's a little too close to violating our fundraising rules, but we can havea thread that focuses onthe bunnies she's trying to find homes for and keep everybody updated on that situation. 

Major kudos to Amy and Rosie and the others for doing so much to help this person. :kiss:

Unfortunately Judy is in the same boat as many rescuers (and hoarders) who have beendevoting their whole lives to stray bunnies --the hardships are taking their toll. Butthey feel they can't get out from underwithout compromising their little charges. Theyreally shouldbe commended for their efforts. 

Judging by some of her ads, Judy in effect wants to 'sell' her operation (for no money), lock stock and barrel. But she'snot yet at the critical stage where she is being forced to close her sanctuary due to the loss of her home, she's putting it out there as a possibility. 

When she is in the position where the bunnies mustmove and a deadline is in place,I do believe action will be taken by other rescues.Keep in mind operations like Nevada rescue where1000+ bunnies were taken from a woman in a similar situation in Nevada have been very successful. 

I'd like to see efforts continue re: finding them homes, including exploring options re: another sanctuary situation -- somebody who is willing to take all the rabbits and let them live out their lives on their property, which was the outcome for a number of the Nevada rabbits. (In that casethey actually ran out of rabbits. A number of people prepared their land only to find the rabbits all had homes already).

Wheninformation on the adoptable bunniesis available, it can beposted with an update. 

Keep up the good work, butthis thread is now closed. 



sas


----------

